# Fun With Nylons



## jl2005 (Mar 22, 2012)

I'd have to say that my all-time favorite thing is when my wife wears any type of pantyhose/stockings/tights…and the things that follow…
So my question is: Do any couples enjoy this? Please share your thoughts, frustrations, and what works for you.
For men, what about her in nylons does it for you? The feel? The visual? Details like shininess, etc.
For women, do you feel sexy? I know all women complain about pantyhose but do you find they make your legs attractive to your mate?

For me, I don’t know why, but I love her to wear pantyhose. Something about that sexy silky material going all the way up. I love the way they look and the way they feel. I love when she rubs her hose-clad legs on my bare legs, her feet and knee in my special area. Even watching her putting on plain nude pantyhose and walk around in her stockinged feet before church is great and gets me excited for church!


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

it's not the actual stocking that get me going, I love the garter belt for some reason


----------



## Browncoat (Mar 25, 2012)

Stockings yes, would love her to try a garter belt.

Nylons not so much. While I like the look, I hate the texture... it feels like the tactile equivalent of fingernails on a chalkboard. Just grating and sends a bad feeling through my whole body.


----------



## jl2005 (Mar 22, 2012)

Browncoat, so you're probably talking about something like silk stockings? Those are nice! In my experience, there are many different degrees of "nylons." The cheap ones are like you say. Rasping sandpaper, I always think. The good ones have a percentage of spandex yarn which makes them silkier. I get my wife Silk Reflections hosiery. Those are definitely not fingernail-on-chalkboard hose. They are warm butter spread on toast nylons!


----------



## Browncoat (Mar 25, 2012)

jl2005 said:


> Browncoat, so you're probably talking about something like silk stockings? Those are nice! In my experience, there are many different degrees of "nylons." The cheap ones are like you say. Rasping sandpaper, I always think. The good ones have a percentage of spandex yarn which makes them silkier. I get my wife Silk Reflections hosiery. Those are definitely not fingernail-on-chalkboard hose. They are warm butter spread on toast nylons!


Yeah silk or even cotton stockings.

Guess my wife just gets the cheap stuff, lol. I've just associated nylons with "ugh honey you mind taking those off yourself?!" as my hands recoil back. Any other time I love to undress her.


----------



## jl2005 (Mar 22, 2012)

Coffee Amore said:


> Not so much in panty hose that goes all the way up with a built in panty. That seems like granny underwear.


Yeah, common association there. But pantyhose ads and packaging give a different vibe. _Definitely not_ 'granny' in those pictures.

I'm with Dean on ripping out the crotch for access. That leads to some hot times.


----------



## SunnyT (Jun 22, 2011)

Crotchless panty hose.... no more expensive than nice silky stockings. Orrrrrrrr..... those kind of thigh highs with the built in garter... so you don't have to mess with the stupid clips (who the F invented THOSE?????) Orrrrrrrr...... the fishnet body stocking with strategic openings.... also not expensive.


----------



## southbound (Oct 31, 2010)

I guess I'm an oddball again, but I never cared much for hosiery or garters. I always preferred bare legs. i suppose there is a psychological reason for what people like and dislike. Perhaps it was because my first exposure to hosiery was seeing it on grandma with those reinforced heels and toes. I guess I don't relate hosiery to anything sexy.:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

southbound said:


> I guess I'm an oddball again, but I never cared much for hosiery or garters. I always preferred bare legs. i suppose there is a psychological reason for what people like and dislike. Perhaps it was because my first exposure to hosiery was seeing it on grandma with those reinforced heels and toes. I guess I don't relate hosiery to anything sexy.:rofl::rofl::rofl:


:lol:


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

LadyFrogFlyAway said:


> Nothing hotter than wearing a skirt/dress with either up thigh highs or a garter and hose, and letting your man know. Even though garter belts are a pita.
> 
> The possibilities are endless.


Yes ...and I'd like to add that stockings and garter belt beneath trousers/pants, not such a great idea! At the risk of humiliating myself, I shall share my wisdom. Keep in mind, when I was younger, so much younger than today, I thought it'd be a good idea to wear my stockings and garter belt beneath my pants as I was due to meet up with hubs later in the night (when we were still dating), after I'd been out with girlfriends. One too many drinks out on the town, and there's nothing like that moment where you realize a couple of the garter straps (whatever they're called) are hanging _outside_ your clothing. And no, it didn't go unnoticed. At least I never had that moment of my skirt being caught in my undies without realizing.

Gotta love the classy moments of being a youngster.

Bonus points for anyone that caught the song used in this story.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

LadyFrogFlyAway said:


> Caught it right away, my sweet kitty. Don't need Help; I'm not just anybody.
> 
> Great story.


:smthumbup:

And I do appreciate you being round.


----------



## chaos (Mar 9, 2012)

LadyFrogFlyAway said:


> Nothing hotter than wearing a skirt/dress with either up thigh highs or a garter and hose, and letting your man know. Even though garter belts are a pita.
> 
> The possibilities are endless.


YES!


----------



## Stonewall (Jul 5, 2011)

LadyFrogFlyAway said:


> Nothing hotter than wearing a skirt/dress with either up thigh highs or a garter and hose, and letting your man know. Even though garter belts are a pita.
> 
> The possibilities are endless.


yep garter and hose with seam up the back short skirt and heels.

Daddy likesssss!


----------



## jl2005 (Mar 22, 2012)

LadyFrogFlyAway said:


> That's because you've never had a slinky pair of L'eggs wrapped around your...oh, never mind.


:iagree::smthumbup:


----------



## jl2005 (Mar 22, 2012)

SunnyT said:


> Crotchless panty hose.... no more expensive than nice silky stockings. Orrrrrrrr..... those kind of thigh highs with the built in garter... so you don't have to mess with the stupid clips (who the F invented THOSE?????) Orrrrrrrr...... the fishnet body stocking with strategic openings.... also not expensive.


Yeah! I love being on a date with my wife and knowing that her hosiery (which I refer to as my favorite lingerie) is ready at a moment's notice for when we get home or just to the car! AND I get to see it the whole evening! Those are the same L'eggs I get to feel wrapped around me later! (pun intended):awink: Something about keeping stockings/pantyhose on during it all that is very hot. I'd better stop now.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

I think I like the garter belt because it "frames" the good parts


----------



## SunnyT (Jun 22, 2011)

^That is what H says


----------



## chaos (Mar 9, 2012)

LadyFrogFlyAway, your comment made my girlfriend ask me "WOW! It looks like you're really very happy to see me"


----------



## Jeff/BC (Apr 1, 2012)

I don't have a particular fascination with hosiery. But I do like thigh highs with a lace top. I like putting her in a short skirt and seeing the 1" gap between the top of the stockings and the bottom of the skirt. We just found our garter belt again (Oh man, whodathunk that finding a simple, black garter belt would be impossible in stores nowadays). So maybe it's time to experiment with the garter belt and stockings again.

I also just plain like black so depending on what outfit she's wearing the black legs add to it strictly from a color standpoint (I'm very in tune with colors).

~Jeff


----------



## jl2005 (Mar 22, 2012)

Has anyone ever tried seamless pantyhose?

I think it would be helpful to get ideas and also to get others thinking - In what ways have wives used their stockinged legs on their husbands?

I love when my wife gives me a HJ while stroking my groin with her knee. also, her calf and foot rub up and down my lag as she does this. Hope all guys with this type of nylon fascination can experience this!


----------



## jl2005 (Mar 22, 2012)

Feather duster was like $7 at target and belts were a buck or 2 at the thrift store. With some spare ropes and 2x4s, the restraining system practically made itself. Now, if I could only get out of it...


----------



## jl2005 (Mar 22, 2012)

yeah, I guess you're right


----------



## jl2005 (Mar 22, 2012)

Any wives make their husbands wear nylons?


----------



## F-102 (Sep 15, 2010)

I go BERSERK when my w wears nylons, PH, any kind of tight, shiny material.

I can't watch "Viva Las Vegas" or "The Swinger" with anyone else in the room, because I turn into a drooling, gaping pervert when Ann Margret dances around in those sheer black tights-and little else!


----------



## jl2005 (Mar 22, 2012)

Aristoc hosiery commercials slogan is "For legs...for eyes" I'd add to that "For hands, for faces, for (edited)":awink:


----------



## Riven (May 4, 2012)

This thread makes me want to go shopping again! It's been my shopping week and I picked up some cute dresses ala June Cleaver, and didn't even think of the possibilities of adding some silky thigh highs! You guys are the best.


----------



## jl2005 (Mar 22, 2012)

Riven said:


> This thread makes me want to go shopping again! It's been my shopping week and I picked up some cute dresses ala June Cleaver, and didn't even think of the possibilities of adding some silky thigh highs! You guys are the best.


Yeah! And let Ward catch you fiddling with them and adjusting them.:thumbup:


----------



## Riven (May 4, 2012)

LOL Thanks jl. I think I might. Love the dresses I'll tell you what, walking through the grocery store has never done so much for my self esteem as wearing those dresses in the last week. I'm very luck to have had two kids and still have an hour glass figure. I'm not thin, but I'm really heavy either. About 20 lbs away from a 50's style pin up type body, and I'm working on leaving those 20 lbs somewhere else! I used to be heavier, considerably, and I will tell you that a woman who has lost weight like that can really appreciate when she gets her body back.


----------



## jl2005 (Mar 22, 2012)

I'd love to find those type of dresses for my wife. Where's a good place to get them? (I already know where to get the stockings )


----------



## Riven (May 4, 2012)

Here we have a store called Herberger, it's a sister store to Younkers, and a couple others. 

I have this one, personally, I wear it better than the model, can't put a stick person in a dress like that and expect it to look good! There are a couple other's of that brand as well, nice dresses, good quality decent price! 

Product: Jessica Howard® Yellow Belted Dress with Pleated Skirt and Sweater


----------



## jl2005 (Mar 22, 2012)

I like it. Thanks!


----------



## LoveMouse (Apr 22, 2012)

Give me SPANDEX and a sharp knife, I'll make them into what turns me on. 
Mouse


----------



## jl2005 (Mar 22, 2012)

I ordered some seamless pantyhose the other day. Spendy, but they come highly recommended. So can't wait for them to get here!


----------



## jl2005 (Mar 22, 2012)

Today my hot wife sent me some texts asking what kind of hosiery I wanted her to wear for me tonight! One said "black or nude?" another said "lace or plain?" and the last one said "full or thigh?" Was it ever hard to get through the rest of the day at work!


----------



## runningman1 (May 7, 2012)

Sounds hot !!

My wife called me the other day she said she had on nothing but sheers black stockings and was slipping into her 5 inch stilletoes - I had to leave the office quickly !!


----------



## jl2005 (Mar 22, 2012)

Nice!!! I so wish I could high-five you right now.:smthumbup:


----------



## Lionelhutz (Feb 2, 2012)

I also prefer bare legs. I tend to associate hosiery with being old fashioned or very conservative and just generally non-sexual.

But I suppose fishnet stockings would be the exception


----------



## jl2005 (Mar 22, 2012)

I prefer hosed legs b/c of some kink I have. Freshly shaved bare legs are very nice.


----------



## Shaggy (Jul 17, 2011)

runningman1 said:


> Sounds hot !!
> 
> My wife called me the other day she said she had on nothing but sheers black stockings and was slipping into her 5 inch stilletoes - I had to leave the office quickly !!


I just might consider that he best phone call ever to be received.


----------



## runningman1 (May 7, 2012)

It was - when I got home she had bought new underwear - and new shoes - she doesnt wear heels normally just in the bedroomm for my little fetish !!

New Pleaser 5 inch black patent stilletoes !!


----------



## jl2005 (Mar 22, 2012)

My hot wife and I had a date Saturday night and we finally had a good opportunity for her to wear seamless pantyhose. WOW! I'd recommend getting some! The texture feels great and let's just say nothing under sheer seamless pantyhose is a thing to behold!  And so far no runs. She froze them in the freezer for a day b4 wearing them. That's supposed to strengthen hose.


----------



## jl2005 (Mar 22, 2012)

Hooray for nylons!


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

Its not just the seamless nylons, black 5" stilletoes or the lace garters that makes me weak......

It's " what lies beneath....."


----------



## Cosmos (May 4, 2012)

I prefer stockings with a lacy garter. Nothing like having them removed... slowly


----------



## jl2005 (Mar 22, 2012)

To me, nylons are like a tool she uses to manipulate me. Kind of like using a pliers or a screwdriver to pry or bend something. Its funny that way for me. Also, they're obviously meant to be worn publicly. So what's hot to me is that that same silky leg that I'm feeling up under the table is the same silky leg I'm going to feel snaked around my bare back side in bed later. That same stockinged foot that she slips out of her shoe to play footsie with is the same one that can end up rubbing on my crotch.


----------



## southbound (Oct 31, 2010)

Lionelhutz said:


> I also prefer bare legs. I tend to associate hosiery with being old fashioned or very conservative and just generally non-sexual.
> 
> But I suppose fishnet stockings would be the exception


I'm with you. Hosiery does nothing for me whatsoever.


----------



## jl2005 (Mar 22, 2012)

The other night my wife did an awesome thing I wanted to share. She was performing a handjob on me and had lube on one hand. She put a nylon stocking on the other hand and the combo was amazing!


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

jl2005 said:


> The other night my wife did an awesome thing I wanted to share. She was performing a handjob on me and had lube on one hand. She put a nylon stocking on the other hand and the combo was amazing!


You are a quite a lucky man!

I absolutely love legs and nylons...


----------



## jl2005 (Mar 22, 2012)

Just got my wife to do a video this afternoon. No nudity. Pretty tame, but super erotic. It was a fake commercial for pantyhose(what else?  ) Anyway, huge blessing to me. Just wanted to brag a little and encourage any of you who have been wanting to do a video. It doesn't even have to be x or r-rated. The teasing can be the most erotic. She forces me to build it up and I get to take it out on her later.:smthumbup:


----------



## Hosieryishot (Sep 12, 2012)

As you can probably tell from my nickname here, hosiery is very much a turn on for me. Sadly, I'm in one of those relationships where even though my wife knows they make my physically weak, she almost never wears them. I've bought her at least 2 dozen pairs over the years, thigh highs, fishnets, tights....and most of all of them simple sit in the drawer and collect dust.

I'm turned on by them where ever I see them. On women in public, on women in movies, etc. 

Being brutally honest, I even like to wear them from time to time. They feel great and make me feel quite sexy. I almost always hide them under pants. Sometimes late at night, I will put on hose, and some high heels that i bought for myself and will brazenly walk around the block. That is a rush.


----------



## Cosmos (May 4, 2012)

Hosieryishot said:


> Being brutally honest, I even like to wear them from time to time. They feel great and make me feel quite sexy. I almost always hide them under pants. Sometimes late at night, I will put on hose, and some high heels that i bought for myself and will brazenly walk around the block. That is a rush.




Are you a closet cross-dresser? I have a very good heterosexual friend who has a penchant for ladies' clothing. He actually gets depressed when he doesn't get to 'dress up.' He compromises by painting his toenails and wearing frilly ladies' panties under his work suits.


----------



## jl2005 (Mar 22, 2012)

I have always been curious. For you ladies that understand how much us guys like stockings and tights, when you hear of a guy being drawn to them so much that just he can't help but try them on, It's not enough to feel them on his wife's legs. What do you think about that? Is it a turn-off? feel neutral? I know political correctness:rules: says you have to say "whatever floats you boat", but if it was your husband or boyfriend, how would you handle that? ignore it and hope it goes away? embrace it and buy him some special pantyhose?:lol:


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

jl2005 said:


> The other night my wife did an awesome thing I wanted to share. She was performing a handjob on me and had lube on one hand.* She put a nylon stocking on the other hand and the combo was amazing!*


*
*


try silk sheets or anything silk without lube...


I really, really like stockings with a garter belt. Edit: On a woman, that is.


----------



## Cosmos (May 4, 2012)

jl2005 said:


> I have always been curious. For you ladies that understand how much us guys like stockings and tights, when you hear of a guy being drawn to them so much that just he can't help but try them on, It's not enough to feel them on his wife's legs. What do you think about that? Is it a turn-off? feel neutral? I know political correctness:rules: says you have to say "whatever floats you boat", but if it was your husband or boyfriend, how would you handle that? ignore it and hope it goes away? embrace it and buy him some special pantyhose?:lol:


Whilst I've happily helped my cross-dressing friend prepare for a burlesque night out (make-up, nails, wig etc), and have accompanied him 'dressed up' socially, I'm afraid I would find it a turn off in my partner.


----------



## jl2005 (Mar 22, 2012)

I meant just him wearing pantyhose. Not all the other accessories. And for that matter, the hose under his pants so no one around would know except you?


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

jl2005 said:


> I have always been curious. For you ladies that understand how much us guys like stockings and tights, when you hear of a guy being drawn to them so much that just he can't help but try them on, It's not enough to feel them on his wife's legs. What do you think about that? Is it a turn-off? feel neutral? I know political correctness:rules: says you have to say "whatever floats you boat", but if it was your husband or boyfriend, how would you handle that? ignore it and hope it goes away? embrace it and buy him some special pantyhose?:lol:


OK I will be totally honesty and say for you and your wife, whatever floats your boat. 

For me and my man, well it would be a major turn off. I really think I would have to re evaluate the relationship. He is a big, strong man and I love that about him, he is so masculine. Him wearing stockings would see our sex life go from daily/ twice daily to zero.


----------



## Cosmos (May 4, 2012)

jl2005 said:


> I meant just him wearing pantyhose. Not all the other accessories. And for that matter, the hose under his pants so no one around would know except you?


The only thing I want under his pants is his strong, hairy, masculine legs. Sorry, but him wearing stockings wouldn't do it for me.


----------



## Hosieryishot (Sep 12, 2012)

Cosmos said:


> Are you a closet cross-dresser? I have a very good heterosexual friend who has a penchant for ladies' clothing. He actually gets depressed when he doesn't get to 'dress up.' He compromises by painting his toenails and wearing frilly ladies' panties under his work suits.


No, don't think i would qualify as a cross dresser. My only thing that I really want is to wear the nylons and the heels because the heels simply go with the hosiery. Part of what I find tremendously sexy is the top of the foot and the arch of the foot in the nylon. I don't want to be a woman, and I don't want to wear the whole outfit, just the part that turns me on.



jl2005 said:


> I have always been curious. For you ladies that understand how much us guys like stockings and tights, when you hear of a guy being drawn to them so much that just he can't help but try them on, It's not enough to feel them on his wife's legs. What do you think about that? Is it a turn-off? feel neutral? I know political correctness:rules: says you have to say "whatever floats you boat", but if it was your husband or boyfriend, how would you handle that? ignore it and hope it goes away? embrace it and buy him some special pantyhose?:lol:


I wouldn't think that most women are going to find it sexy. I'm almost willing to bet that it doesn't really look all that sexy on me either, but it does feel sexy to me and that is the reason that I do it.



jl2005 said:


> I meant just him wearing pantyhse. Not all the other accessories. And for that matter, the hose under his pants so no one around would know except you?


For me, i love the way they feel when I wear them. How they tightly hug my legs and how they feel on my feet and slide around in my shoes. I obviously wear them under my pants as it's not socially acceptable to make them more obvious. Most times when I wear them under pants, it's usually tights or a very opaque dark color....so they just look like tight thin socks. If i"m wearing sheer nylons, I break down and put socks on over the top of them. They still feel good to me underneath and that is what matters. Quite often I wear women's trouser socks because they give me that tight feeling and that slide around feel in my shoe that I like. And plus if ever caught, they are far easier to explain than wearing pantyhose/tights.


----------



## jl2005 (Mar 22, 2012)

Any fun with nylons lately for anyone out there?


----------



## lovemylife (Feb 13, 2012)

I don't like regular nylons, but I think that thigh highs and garters can be very sexy. There are so many styles to compliment anyone's personal tastes. 

Taking them off really slow, either him doing it or me, is quite good for building anticipation.

Leaving them on during play, gives a nice visual. I love when my husband ogles for lack of a better word. Makes me feel pretty and sexy.

Here is where I get mine since they are the same quality as those found near me but much nicer price, which means I can buy more. Lingerie & Sexy Apparel - A Place For Passion


----------



## coupdegrace (Oct 15, 2012)

I'm not a fan of nylons as they remind me of the 1960's. I do like black leggings, though. They show the shape of a woman's legs without any of the imperfections.


----------



## kimd (Oct 12, 2013)

My husband loves me to wear thigh highs and high heels to bed. Especially white stockings as they glow very sexy with our black light on.


----------



## CalBanker (Oct 8, 2013)

I have to wait in anticipation for next week as my wife has purchased some thigh highs and garter, new dress and heels for an event we are attending. I have to wait a full week to see this. First time for me! This week and next week are going to drag along....


----------



## badcompany (Aug 4, 2010)

Do we have a "this thread is worthless without pics" smilie?


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

Nylons, stockings--booyah.

As was mentioned earlier though, i dont really care for the ones that go all the way up around the waist.

Also, color makes a big difference for me. White or black is a huge plus. the standard generic brown--not so much.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

> i dont really care for the ones that go all the way up around the waist.


Eh?


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## jl2005 (Mar 22, 2012)

CalBanker said:


> I have to wait in anticipation for next week as my wife has purchased some thigh highs and garter, new dress and heels for an event we are attending. I have to wait a full week to see this. First time for me! This week and next week are going to drag along....


I'm all ears. What kind of event warrants thigh-highs and a garter. We've gotta attend more of those!


----------



## 40isthenew20 (Jul 12, 2012)

I have a foot fetish so I love the way my wife's feet smell with stockings on. Don't get to enjoy that too often so it's a nice change of pace. Of course the black ones with the garter rule.


----------

